# Was that a worm I saw?



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

I found a fish (female guppy) spinning last night.
I also found a whitish "thing" hanging from my male betta's throat.

Today the Guppy was dead. 
The Betta had a "wormish" thing about 1/4 inch long hanging between it's front
fins. I tried to take a pix w/camera, but he was swimming too fast. I looked away
and the (worm) was gone.
Searched tank, but no sign of it - Betta seems fine?

I went through forum trying to find something that looked like this, but no luck.
I recently bought a new snail & shrimp (which both seem fine) - could they have
brought something in?

Here's my info:

1. Size of aquarium (10 gallons)
2. Freshwater
3. Aquarium has been set up 3 months
4. Albino Placostamus (mini), Pregnant Shrimp, 2 Kuhli Loaches, Male Betta, Male Dwarf Gauramie, Guppy Pair, 1 Male Pink Platy, 2 Snails, Zebra Danio & Glass Cat.
5. No live plants
6. Water Temp 78
7. Aqua Tech Power Filter 5-15
8. No CO2 Unit
9. Aquarium receives some indirect natural sunlight.
10. Last water change 3 weeks ago, about 50% changed out.
11. Change water once a month, but add a little treated (aqua pure) every week as evaporation occurs..
12. Feed TetraMin Tropical Flakes 1-2 times a day(I work long & double shifts) & Algae wafers every other night,sometimes a coupla beta balls.
13. 2 bulb tank top on for a few hours daily & a few in evening.
14. Came to Fish Forums to find help for various questions I have.
15. Ph tested safe except nitrates a little high.
16. Used test strips from Walmart.
17. Bought a new shrimp (Pregnant) & a Yellow Mystery Snail.
18. Have an airpump putting in extra air through a bubble rock.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*HELP! What should I do?*

I came home from work at 11:30pm - the Betta had another "thing" hanging from him,
and he was washed out looking under his head. As I watched the "thing" fell off & disappeared.
He is hiding his head, like the light hurts him - I don't know what to do!?

Can I save him? Will the rest of my fish die?

He looked fine when I left for work but he looks terrible now, I work really
long days, but always check them first thing when I get home.

I feel like I'm failing these fish, but I have NO idea what's going on - 
or what to do...
any help is appreciated! :-(


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*Morning Update*

Today the Betta looks ok, is swimming normally, BUT - once again has "something"
attached to his (chest) area. It is not coming from the gills that I can see & doesn't
seem to hinder him while swimming.

There seems to be a sort of head (round part) that's attached to the fish & the body
is skinnier & thin -whitish/transparent & I can see a little darker inside (like guts).
It is hanging just between his 2 front fins & just floats along w/him.

If I knew what this was, I would seek the proper medicine/treatment - 
I have a little fishbowl & I think I'm gonna take him out & put him in there for now.
ANY replies appreciated!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It sounds like a parasite but I'm not sure what parasite. We'll have to go google fish parasites until someone comes along who knows exactly what it is and how to treat. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but inverts don't pass illness/disease to fish & vice versa. At least that's what I've been told. 

I'm not sure I'd take the betta out of his tank at this point. If it is a parasite the entire tank has been exposed and I wouldn't want to stress the betta out by removing him. Someone else may have a better opinion on this. 

I do want to add that your water change schedule needs to be stepped up a bit. There's nothing that fish need and enjoy more than fresh clean water. Weekly water changes of at least 30% (I do 50% on my tanks) is the recommended protocol, IMHO.


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*ok*

Thanks for replying Aunt Kymmie...I imagine I'm doing alot of things wrong, 
sorry the fish have to suffer through my trial & errors.

I have set up the other tank (med sized fish bowl) & treated the water, so it's there if needed.
I will leave him where he's at now.

I DID research at alotta sites & just couldn't pinpoint what this is.

One nasty I read about hung onto fish, grew & dropped full of eggs, to be eaten
by the larvae & then they attached to other fish & on & on..
but dummy me forgot to bookmark that page.

Thanks for the advice on water changes -
I was told by one pet store owner to do the water changes like I have been,
he said adding the treated water weekly (to refill evaporated) was best.
AAHhhhh,....:crazy: it's hard to know what to do sometimes.
One thing I HAVE learned is that everyone seems to have a different opinion
about how to do things.. lol

I will try to stick w/this forum & take the advice here, as each store owner seems to
have their own way of doing things (sometimes I think they're tryin to SELL u things)
is part of that.

I have read through alot of this forum & some things I understand & some are over my
head yet, but I plan to keep on it & learn more.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pet store owners aren't always the best source for info, and sometimes an LFS isn't either. If there's one thing I know with certainty in regards to my experience in this hobby is that you can never go wrong with water changes. Weekly is by far the best and I'd venture to say that most everyone here on this forum woulud agree with that. Back to googling parasites...


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks! Gotcha on the water changes! Just explaining why I was
doing what I was. Again ty for the advice! Have my days off starting
tomorrow - will get right on it!

Hope to have a picture to post here soon, sis is bringing a REAL camera,
I can't get a good one w/my phone - fish move too fast.


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*Here are a coupla pix*

VERY hard to get a picture of the "thing" as my Betta is swimming so fast!

Here is what we've gotten so far-

http://www.fishforum.com/members/13949/album/worm-345/


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know how hard it is to get a decent pic of a fish who refuses to hold still. It's very hard for me to see what is hanging from your betta in the pictures you posted. I think I'm seeing something in the one picture but it's hard for me to make out what it is. How's the fish behaving now?


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*2nd Update*

At midnight - (after work) Betta looked good -no "wormy thingy" hanging from him,
but I thought I saw a lil bit of something (talkin tiny) there...
this seems to grow & drop off...

I read about anchor worms.. but it doesn't seem like it has the Y shaped 2 parts.
This is flatter & I have not seen a pix of it yet online.

I dunno about flukes.. it's whitish, almost transparent & you can see the darker
parts inside. This is the 3rd day of them, being there & then not.

I have scoured the web, (with the lil hrs I've had NOT working) -
but, I am off for a few days & will look & read more.

Ty for any input - I'd LOVE to help/save my fish!!!
To a newbie like me - this is a mystery ... :BIGhmm: hmmmm


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Possibly?

Thorny Headed Worm
Visible symptoms are white or green threads on the gills. The fish often scratches on objects in the aquarium.
The thorny headed worm is similar to the anchor worm, only smaller in size. It attaches itself to the gills. The cure is also a potassium permanganate bath for 20 minutes (dosage 10ml/l).


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

Ty for replying - but it's not attached to the gills - is further down the body sometimes 1/2 way down.
and there's no tentacles/threads just one part - almost reminds me of a tapeworm in looks. I've scoured the
web, but will keep lookin. Thanks again!


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Does it look like this?


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*Not it*

No, sorry that's not it...
this has ONE part only & is sort of flat & transparent.
I'm still researchin it.
ty tho!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

would it hurt your betta to do a salt bath?
I heard those could be good for treating lots of problems.
I don't keep bettas or have had to deal with any parasites yet... *knock on wood*
So I would wait for some experienced people to tell you if its a good idea or not.


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

This is a mystery... All day yesterday he was clear, nothing on him.
He seems fine - swimming & eating normal.
This thing shows up between his pectoral fins - today there is a tiny bit
of something there. I have to stress it's NOT connected to the gills - 
I keep having people say that.

It does not look like anything I can find on the web.
It is ONE thing, no tentacles or Y shapes (like anchor worms) etc.
It falls off & then grows/comes back?
It's really short - like 1/4 inch - not long & flowing like the picture above.

Still researching...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

How bizarre. I wish someone knew what this "thingy" is. I'm very interested in knowing!
And the fish is doing fine today. Weird.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Hope it's ok for me to jump in. I'm not a worm expert at all but having lost breeding chocolate gouramis to what i thought was worms, i would'nt hesitate to start treatment by feeding junglelabs medicated food for parasites or use jungle labs parasite clear fizz tabs which are safe for plants and sensitive fish. No since in taking chances since gouramis are often carriers of worms, i did read you have a dwarf in your tank, right ? He could brought one in with him.Good luck


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG!!! I feel so stupid!
IT is poop!
Would totally explain the dropping off..
only being there sometime... etc..

I read someone posted - Where do Betta's poop from...
answer:

That's poop. Their anus is right behind their ventral fins (the two that hang down in the front).
 
I've spent hours & hours researching & reading about worms etc..! lol...
Ty for your input all...


----------

